# Checklist of things to buy and do when i get my foal..



## SpottyTB (23 August 2012)

Hi all, i need your help please!!

i'm getting my new foal in october, (he'll be just under 6 months old).. this is my first time buying a foal - i've assisted in breeding/bringing up a foal but never buying one and having it at 6 months.. so my question is;

What do i need to buy in prep for him coming? and what do i need to do with him once he's here - worming etc? 

Any weaning tips? His companion's will be a 14 months TB X lippizaner gelding and a 22 year old shetland X mare..

Thank you in advance..


----------



## dianchi (23 August 2012)

Presumably he's been weaned prior to turning up at yours? Personally I follow a testing and treating program from intelligent worming, have found that to be brilliant. Handling wise make sure you get him to lead, have feet picked out and brush/rug.

Have fun!


----------



## SpottyTB (23 August 2012)

hmm yes i think he will have - i'm sure they said about worming. Ah right ok i shall have a look at that program- i had my other mare on a intellegent worming program for 3 year's but due to the cost of it, i took her off.. but if it helps get him started i'll find the funds. 

OH's a farrier, so feet are not an issue 

thank you!!


----------



## CBFan (23 August 2012)

Things to buy...basic Leather headcollar (snaps in a panic), leadrope, rubber water tub, rubber feed tub (nothing to get injured on) large rubber tub for feeding hay from.

Things to do... make sure field and stable are foal proof! No sharp objects, clips etc to get caught up on... no gaps in fencing....arrange vacs (if not started), I would worm regardless - just to be sure, then start on a worm count / worm as necessary programme. Get your OH to start tending to feet 

I'm sure there's more but I'll have forgotten!

ENJOY!


----------



## elijahasgal (25 August 2012)

If the people that you are buying foal from are aimiable, prehaps they would allow you loan of the mare for a month or so before weaning, so that the foal can come in and settle and get to know his new friends, and then only looses his mum, rather than everything changing at once for him.  I know that I am a bit odd in that I have allowed my mares to go like this for periods, but its kindest for the little ones x


----------



## madhoss (26 August 2012)

SpottyTB said:



			Hi all, i need your help please!!

i'm getting my new foal in october, (he'll be just under 6 months old).. this is my first time buying a foal - i've assisted in breeding/bringing up a foal but never buying one and having it at 6 months.. so my question is;

What do i need to buy in prep for him coming? and what do i need to do with him once he's here - worming etc? 

Any weaning tips? His companion's will be a 14 months TB X lippizaner gelding and a 22 year old shetland X mare..

Thank you in advance..

Click to expand...

How exciting! Congratulations on your fur child! 

Firstly, look at your set-up through 'foal eyes'. Are there any gaps, anything tiny feet could get stuck in? Really look objectively- things that a grown up horse would be perfectly safe with, a foal with little experience and tiny body parts could get into trouble with. 

When your foal comes to you (I would presume and hope they will wean it before it comes) I would stable it for a couple of days so by the time you turn it out you have a bond starting, can get a head collar on and can catch and lead it. 

I would recommend a field safe head collar to make catching easier or for if there are any probs in the field when companion first introduced- don't leave a normal head collar on ever- it will get it stuck on something invisible!

What fencing do you have? If electric, before you turn the foal out I would lead it around the perimeter and gently wiggle the electric as you go so it knows the perimeter and when to stop. Also, when the foal is loose in the field for the first time, get a few people to stand around the perimeter and ping the electric if the foal comes hurtling towards it- they are not too good at judging stopping distances (although that could just be mine! It was a special moment when she came hurtling down hill on a rainy day and stopped just before the fence!) 

If you have post and rail I would be tempted to pop some temporary electric up inside it, just incase there are any stopping issues. 

Also, what gates do you have? If metal bar gates, board them all the way up with MDF type stuff (that withstands rain). They are perfect gates for little legs to get stuck in. 

I would let him get familiar with the field before you introduce him to his companions. And keep a fence between them until you know the older ones won't chase him or become aggressive. Fence off any places he could become cornered and trapped by the others and any narrow spaces or walkways where he could get injured.

Depending on breed and shelter in field, I would also buy a couple of rugs ready for the night when you finish work late, it's chucking it down and the foal hasn't thought to use the field shelter! Leave them in the bags and then if you don't use them you can sell them on brand new. 

Don't rush to do everything but definitely get him used to having a head collar on, leading, wearing a rug ASAP. Start picking up feet using a rope. I personally wouldn't teach to tie until older. Also, be prepared for the first nip and tell off very quickly and firmly. 

With worming, ask your vet but I would do a general worm with something like Eraquell (think that's what it's called- always check it's safe for babies) when he arrives (providing he's not been wormed very recently before that). When it comes to the time to worm for encysted, although my vet said equest is safe for 6 months+, I personally think it's too harsh still so would do panacur five day until a year old and then start using equest. Remember to worm for tape too. I do reguar worm counts to check worming programme is working, but I don't replace worming with worm counts. I find this website very useful: www.wormers-direct.co.uk

Hope that helps and may I just say it sounds like his companions will be perfect- another baby to hoon with and an oldie to keep them in line (but small enough to not do any damage if they get the odd kick or two thrown their way!). Enjoy!


----------



## s4sugar (26 August 2012)

A spacehopper.
Makes a great foal toy and also good for sitting on for some of the hours you'll spend watching the foalie.


----------



## SpottyTB (26 August 2012)

elijahasgal - afraid that's not on available, mare's in foal again and travelling her/moving yards wouldn't be advisable - plus i haven't got room for another BIG horse - or though i'd make room if they'd loan her.. but i've already been down that route and it can't happen. 

madhoss- fields foal proof as MIL/FIL had there foal in it (he's the companion for mine) and it's safe as it could be. 

Plan was to pop him in the stable, shut the doors and just be there with him and talk to him/get to know him. There's a whole in the wall (with a grid) so he can see Prince (companion) - so he'll get used to him. Once he's calmed down/relaxed/been handled a bit we'll turn out.. pop him out with prince who's very sweet and wouldn't go for him - been in with others before/youngsters and older horses and been ok, and let prince show him the ropes out there. 


He's apparently had his feet picked up a couple times already and i will carry that on, he was rugged up as a foal through that horrendous weather we had a few months back. So that side of thing's is a-ok. 

We aren't planning on having him cut/jabbed for a couple of weeks - just so he's settled a little  bit before he's got to have the next lot of horrid stuff done.

Already got rugs sorted (was to excited not too!!) got them in sizes 4'9 up to 5'6 just in case. Also got plenty of foal toys as already had them for prince 


Here's a picture of the boy... He is called Hugo 












thanks for the replies - much appreciated!


----------

